

Facebook has acquired FriendFeed - Pistos2
http://blog.friendfeed.com/2009/08/friendfeed-accepts-facebook-friend.html

======
Pistos2
Press Release @ facebook.com:
<http://www.facebook.com/press/releases.php?p=116581>

------
lurkinggrue
As a friendfeed user I must say: NOOOOOOOOOOOO!

------
naz
I wonder how much of it was Facebook stock and at what valuation

~~~
socratees
Don't know about that yet - but techcrunch says its a all stock or mostly
stock acquisition. [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/10/first-interview-
after-a...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/10/first-interview-after-
acquisition-with-friendfeed-and-facebook/)

------
socratees
Did friendfeed have a viable revenue model so far?

~~~
joshfinnie
I think facebook wanted their technology. Facebook has fallen pretty flat on
their "real-time" feed whereas friendfeed has thrived. Get ready for facebook
to see a spike in how their real-time feed works ;-)

~~~
nuggien
Probably wanted their team more than their tech.

